# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Dobili smo Laru

## Ratko

I mi dobili curicu - Laru :D  :D 

Lara ima 2 godine, plavu kosu i velike oči.
Našoj sreći nema kraja, još nismo ni svjesni kakva nas je sreća snašla, mala je kod nas tek 4 dana. 

Naše muke oko posvajanja trajale su 3 godine, kod nas je bio problem u godinama jer smo i supruga i ja iznad 40 god. starosti. Već smo bili na izmaku snaga i skoro odustali, ali u zadnji trenutak smo ipak postigli dugo željeni rezultat.

Svim onima koji još nisu uspjeli mogu samo poručiti - HRABRO DALJE, NE PREDAJTE SE, ne odustajte.  I mi smo doživljeli mnoga i silna razočarenja, utrošili mnogo vremena i živaca, ali na kraju se to sve zaboravi kad vam se dijete nasmije.

----------


## mendula

Čestitam!
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mayaa

divno  :D 
čestitam.

----------


## nela

Od srca vam čestitam Ratko!    :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

Čestitamo  :Love:   :Sing:   :Bouncing:  !

----------


## ms. ivy

prekrasno, čestitam!   :Smile:

----------


## LeeLoo

ma bravo.čestitke!
p.s. ma imena na "L" su najljepša....( a nije jer i moje počinje tim slovom.. :D  )

----------

Čestitam od srca. Uživajte u svojoj sreći .

----------


## Poslid

Velike čestitke :D

----------


## ina33

Ajme, ajme, ajme, koja sreća!!!!  :D  :D  :D Od srca čestitam, sjećam se još kad si objavio prvi post na ovom podforumu. Ova mi je vijest uljepšala dan (jer smo i MM i ja u starijoj dobnoj skupini). Uživajte, blagoslovljeni bili vi i mala curica!!!

----------


## Amalthea

:D 

I moj Hrvoje će uskoro 2 godine! Prekrasno!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Irena001

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Deaedi

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Adrijana

Čestitam  :D   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam od srca!!!  :D

----------


## Metvica

HURA HURA!! :D 
ČESTITAM!

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## TIGY

Predivno, čestitam od srca !!!   :Heart:

----------


## petrić

Čestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

čestitam od srca!  :Love:

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Prekrasno!
 :D  :D Čestitam od sveg srca!!  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## grendi

iskrene čestitke   :Kiss:  , ljubite i volite puno, puno malu curicu

----------


## ivančica15

velike , velike čestitke  :D naša Nika je k nama došla sa 19 mjeseci  tad su najslađi  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:   čestitke

----------


## Zorica

Pa TATA cestitam od srca :D

----------


## anna

:D Najiskrenije cestitke!!!!!

----------


## jadro

:Kiss:   maloj plavokosoj curi

cestitam!

----------


## odra

Iskrene čestitke!!!!  :Heart:  
Pusa maloj Lari!

----------


## gogica73

divno, cesitamo :D   :Love:

----------


## Mama Natasa

Čestitam  :D

----------


## Sun

hura!  :Heart:

----------

Najiskrenije cestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Koja sreća za vas i malu plavooku curicu :D 
Ljubite ju i mazite  :Love:  i uživajte u svakom danu.

----------


## anchi pp

velike čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## nevena

cestitam od   :Heart:  uzivajte u svakom danu sa malom princezom

----------


## Arkana10

Prekrasno! Cestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## mirakul

:Heart:   :D

----------


## bucka

cestitam vam od   :Heart:  !!
i voljeli bi cuti jos malo o vasoj slatkoj princezi!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## irenas

čestitamo od   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  

Pa nas ima sve više i više! Ratko, posebno mi je drago zbog vas.

----------


## Pooh

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D 
Jako mi je drago za vas!!! Pusa malom   :Saint:

----------


## otocanka

Prekrasno !!!!!  Čestitam!!!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam, Ratko   :Heart:  ! Divna vijest i - zaista daje nadu svima!  :D

----------


## sonya

Velike čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

:D čestitam od srca i želim vam uživanciju do neba :D

----------


## Sonja29

Prekrasna vijest....čestitke od   :Heart:  sretnim roditeljima i malom anđelu :D

----------


## Pliska

Super  :D  Čestitam novopečenim roditeljima   :Heart:

----------


## lola24

predivno  :D ,uživajte sa malim   :Saint:

----------


## Fidji

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## miki

A ŠTO VAM NAPISATI NEGO DUBOK NAKLON ZA POSTUPAK I SRETNO SVAKA ČAST!!!

----------


## Jeluška

Uživajte!   :Kiss:

----------


## la11

:Love:

----------


## gejsha

:D   :Heart:   :D 
Čestitke od   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## LeaB

Čestitam!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam novopečenim roditeljima!
Da ste birali darove, ovako dobro ne bi izabrali! Dar od Boga je uvijek najdraži   :Saint:

----------

Cestitam od srca!

----------


## AnneMary

Čestitam mami i tati!
Sad počinje novi život ispunjen dječjim osmjesima. Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## sanja30

Čestitke  :D  :D 
na malom plavom andjelu!

----------


## jadranka605

:D   :Heart:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## NELA5

LJubite je od mene,   :Kiss:  1000 puta!!
CESTITAM VAM OD   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Iskrene čestitke.

----------


## pahuljičica

Ratko, upornost se uvijek isplati....Čovjek nikada ne smije gubiti nadu i treba čvrsto vjerovati u ispunjenje svojih želja....  :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Ovo sam tek sad vidio (  :Embarassed:  ).Molim tatu Ratka da se tu i tamo javi sa svojim roditeljskim iskustvima ( i da ja ipak ne bi bio sam  "blaženi među ženama")  :Laughing:  
Čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

čestitam vam od  :Heart:  
veliki poljubac maloj lari  :Kiss:

----------


## UmaBg

Divno je procitati ovakvu vest.  :Heart:  
 Neka vam je ziva i zdrava !
Dugo ste cekali  na svoju srecu sada uzivajte u njoj.  :Bouncing:  
Pusa maloj lepotici   :Kiss:

----------


## meri78

iskrene čestitke roditeljima i maleckoj Lari :D   :Kiss:

----------


## štrigica

svu sriću svita vam želim....  :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam od sveg   :Heart:  !

----------


## ZO

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

Koja prekrasna vijest!  :D  :D Cestitam i pusa maloj curici   :Heart:

----------


## kerida

:D  čestitke i od nas

----------


## Ratko

> Ovo sam tek sad vidio (  ).Molim tatu Ratka da se tu i tamo javi sa svojim roditeljskim iskustvima ( i da ja ipak ne bi bio sam  "blaženi među ženama")  
> Čestitke


Eto dugo me nije bilo pa da se opet malo javim. 
Mi smo ovaj mjesec proslavili Larin 3. rođendan - prvi otkako je s nama. Mala je preslatka, jako je živa pa supruga i ja stalno imamo stanje pojačanog opreza. To ponekad nije lako i na kraju dana smo totalno iscrpljeni ali to su "slatke" brige. Lara je krenula i u vrtić, odlično se prilagodila, jedino trenutno imamo zdravstvenih problema - prehlada, ali to u vrtiću razmjenjuju sva djeca pa ni Lara nije izuzetak.

Uglavnom, godina nam je prošla u trenu, vrijeme leti strašno brzo.
Za sve mlade tate, obzirom da je njih na ovom forumu ipak manje od mama, samo jedna poruka.... samo hrabro, briga oko djeteta nije nešto neizvedivo pa da muževi obilaze u širokom luku.. I ja sam u početku prilazio djetetu sa strahom i totalnim neznanjem, ali danas nema više nikakvih nepoznanica. MS i ja smo zajedno prošli kroz fazu dude varalice i pelena i kahlice ..... sve je to u početku zona sumraka, a kad prođe onda je smiješno  :Laughing:  
Ajmo tate - samo naprijed! Pomozite suprugama, puno će značiti ako premotate bebu ili pripremite flašicu za spavanje, mame najčešće imaju puno drugih poslova (bar je kod nas tako) pa malo rasterećenje dobro dođe

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam na   :Saint:

----------


## leonessa

> Ajmo tate - samo naprijed! Pomozite suprugama, puno će značiti ako premotate bebu ili pripremite flašicu za spavanje, mame najčešće imaju puno drugih poslova (bar je kod nas tako) pa malo rasterećenje dobro dođe


Ratko tebi   :Kiss:  a Lari   :Heart:   i sretan rođendan  :D !

----------


## Mariela

Javljajte nam se češće.   :Kiss:  Lari i sretan roćkas!

----------


## Zdenka2

> Javljajte nam se češće.   Lari i sretan roćkas!


XX

----------


## otocanka

> Javljajte nam se češće.   Lari i sretan roćkas!


  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## suzana_s

Divno!

Cestitamo od   :Heart:   ! ! !

----------


## mareena

:D Lara, sretan rođendan!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Ajmo tate - samo naprijed! Pomozite suprugama, puno će značiti ako premotate bebu ili pripremite flašicu za spavanje, mame najčešće imaju puno drugih poslova (bar je kod nas tako) pa malo rasterećenje dobro dođe


i ja sam jedan tata i super se snalazim sa našim Limačem i u potpunosti se slažem sa Ratkom.  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

Ratko vjerujem da si divan tata. Šaljem cijeloj obitelji veliki   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

Veliki poljubac i sretan rodjendan Lari  :Heart:

----------


## teuta

:D  :D  :D čestitam i želim svim "čekalicama" isto tako sretan ishod

----------


## imenica

evo ja sam se opet sva raznježila. pusica maloj lari.  :D

----------


## Ratko

> Ratko vjerujem da si divan tata. Šaljem cijeloj obitelji veliki


Ma ja mislim da sam kao i većina drugih očeva, ništa posebno.
 MS i ja smo _zajedno_ odlučili krenuti s postupkom posvajanja i prošli smo zajedno nekoliko godina velikih problema prije nego je došla Lara. Sad bi bilo glupo da ispadne da je Lara samo mamina, a ja TV+piva+daljinski+nogomet. 8)  Naravno MS misli da bi mogao i više,koji put opravdano, ali svaki dan je novi dan i učenju nikad kraja 

*Puno hvala svima na prekrasnim čestitkama, MS  ja želimo da i parovi na čekanju ostvare životnu želju baš za Božić kao što je i nama uspjelo*

----------


## pahuljičica

> Javljajte nam se češće.   !


  :Kiss:  maloj Lari, a vama   :Bye:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

tata Ratko ja te opet pozivam   :Laughing:  piši nam malo  :Bye:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:

----------


## Ratko

Evo me opet, samo da se javim. Kod nas nema ništa novo, prolazimo kroz bolesti koje dolaze doma iz vrtića, Lara sve to uglavnom strpljivo podnosi, kad prehlada pritisne preskočimo odlazak u vrtić, koji put i cijeli tjedan. No sad je takvo vrijeme i teta u vrtiću kaže da Lara nije jedina.
Jedva čekamo proljeće i duže dane da možemo više uživati u prirodi.

Sa sad toliko, sve vas lijepo pozdravljamo. I dalje držimo palce za one parove koji još čekaju .....

----------


## bfamily

:Heart:  
 :Love:

----------

